# Oregon elk success



## RiverLogger (Nov 1, 2014)

Got this bull in the first two hours of the season. Not huge but he'll eat good. Took me four years to draw the tag. I'm a meat hunter and this is the first legal bull I saw. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lfnh (Nov 2, 2014)

What unit was it ?


----------



## RiverLogger (Nov 2, 2014)

Murderers Creek unit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 2, 2014)

good job.  ya can't eat the horns.


----------



## djones (Nov 2, 2014)

Meat is meat, nice haul. Those with a trophy rack tend to have tough meat. Tender is better.


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 2, 2014)

Yummy Yummy. I can almost smell the steak and roasts now. Congrats!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats! Bet he will taste great!


----------



## RiverLogger (Nov 3, 2014)

Got him all cut up yesterday. Ground our burger as well. Gonna finish up today cubing and then wrapping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaxyakalagalis (Nov 6, 2014)

Antlers make lousy soup! Good eats there. I got a cow, but have to wait until December to hunt! watching people post their hunt pics is torture!

Congratulations!


----------



## M.R. (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's a lite horned one.
With nice 3's from what we've
been seeing. 
Two to three + more years on
this bull & he'd of been a Dandy!


----------



## RiverLogger (Nov 6, 2014)

M.R. Is that an Oregon bull? What unit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

